
How to Run Effective Performance Reviews for Developers - utdiscant
https://medium.com/@davidkofoedwind/how-to-run-effective-performance-reviews-for-developers-7ed77bb43214
======
velobro
"#10 Recruiting: Gets involved with the recruiting process, such as outreach,
screening, and interviews. Gives referrals to potential hires. Takes an active
interest in new hires and onboarding. Is part of screening calls, interviews
and code tests."

I can get behind taking an interest in new hires and helping out with the
screening/interview process, but outreach?

No, that's the job that recruiters are paid to do.

~~~
utdiscant
I agree - outreach is probably not the right wording. What we mean is that if
our employees know someone great in their network, we would love for them to
tell those people to come and work with us. Also, we are a small team (12
people), so we don't regularly work with recruiters.

------
elagier
It's interesting to see how the priorities change as you change role from
contributor to manager.

